# questions about my krib pair...



## bm0589 (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a pair of kribs....a large male and a 1.5" female........the male has tried very hard at impressing her and she only sometimes does any flirting back....she has a really dark purple belly and it seems like they have paired off....they dont fight they are generally always together......but they dont seem to be progressing......one night shes flirting with him like crazy....and then next night he is....but its never at the same time......im wondering if its because shes not mature enough yet....or if i have a poorly matched couple.....anyone with any experience with this or any advice on what i should do?!?!!? any input would be appreciated!!!! thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How long have you had these fish?


----------



## bm0589 (Oct 26, 2009)

*** had the male for about 4 months and the female for about 2


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a disparate pair too with a small female. The Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Wouri" spawned as soon as I put a piece of driftwood in the tank, one of the sinking ones with lots of crevices and holes. Frozen bloodworms and some live California black worms may have helped too, but they were shipped in via an internet auction a few weeks before they spawned. The seller had predicted it would only take them a few weeks before spawning.


----------

